# A question I’ve been dreading 😂😂🤣



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

This morning my wife ask if she should let her hair go gray instead of coloring it? 🤦‍♂️ This November we will be married 50 years, I hope I give the right answer. Lol


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

-Defer to Alexa or Siri. Trust me.


----------



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

Early congrats on the 50 years! That’s how marriage should be.


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Wow! 50 years...you are blessed. I am on my 16th year and consider it the greatest accomplishment of my life.


----------



## Karloshi (Apr 6, 2021)

I think if she asks then I would assume she wants it grey. To be on the safe side it is probably safest to answer with something along the lines of "I will love you however you decide to have it".


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Honestly, if she's colored it all of these years, then it will be a real shock to you and the kids if she lets it go grey... My wife has had every color imaginable including rainbow and I always encourage her to try something new. Blonds have more fun, etc...


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

50 years, that is amazing  I once heard the quote "life is too short to have boring hair" lol


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Shoot, it won't matter one bit, Tag. She's a knock-out regardless of her hair color!!! 👍


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I knew I could count on all of you😇


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

Don't forget the old standby Mr. Tag. This genius-level device can put down more arguments than a judge with the runs:









When questions like these arise I'll make a show of saying "Lets go to the 8 ball!"
Takes me right off the hook-


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Wow Tom that fantastic. 50 years is nothing to sneeze at. 
Today is Jodie and i’s 28th.


----------



## Mudbug42 (May 28, 2014)

Congrats on your 50 years together. We have our 45th in October.
My advice to you, if you don’t mind….just tell her that you will keep and adore her whatever color her hair may be. EVER !


----------



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

Hey I got 60 yr going, the hair color isn’t grey,,,,it is. SILVER,,,,, SILVER,,,trust me.


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Bugar said:


> Hey I got 60 yr going, the hair color isn’t grey,,,,it is. SILVER,,,,, SILVER,,,trust me.


----------



## Whytey (Sep 26, 2021)

39 years since we first bumped uglies and the look she gives me when I say that skunk look is beautiful..... priceless.😅


----------



## Roll Fast (Sep 19, 2021)

Go for silver or better yet, classy white.
Congrats on the 50 years both of you


----------



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

Slide-Easy said:


>


Whattapicker*****


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

follow your heart.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

As a man in my 20's I remember my employers wife letting her hair go grey. She looked good with it like that. I remember complimenting her that it looked good. She was not old. 

To me it all about whether a woman lets herself look old. The style of her hair, her dress and comportment. My wife agrees. She is 52 and a few months back decided to let the grey have it's say. It looks good.


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

Tag said:


> I knew I could count on all of you😇



Congratrs on 50!!!! And don't worry, nobody gets all the questions right.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Grey is another shade of blond. If she is thinking about letting it go blond (grey) she gets it for free!

As long as she feels desired, it should all be good. Hey! who am I talking to, you are the one with the successful union all these years. CONGRATULATIONS!!


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Good grief. I’ve been married three times and am only up to 21 years combined. I’ve got nothin’ for you Tag. Most of my critical life decisions have happened via a coin flip.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Darlene and I have been married 47 years. A couple of years ago I talked her into going gray (silver). Now she she bounces back and forth between coloring and gray. I personally think the cut style has more effect on appearance than the color.


----------



## Slingshot28 (Feb 15, 2021)

Congratulations on 50 years, I wish you many more.


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

Thirty two years for me and Mrs. Baloo. Her giggle is still intoxicating. Her hair is naturally curly and has gone from a dark brown to a striking silver. She makes a killer eggplant parmesan.

Fifty years of marriage is a supreme accomplishment. All you need is love...
Congratulations Mr. & Mrs. Tag! 🎁


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Congrats on the 50Tom, that is something to be proud of.

Deb and I are working on our 35th next March…..best decision of my life marrying her.
She went all grey a couple years back and it’s beautiful 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Congratulations to you and the misses on 50 years,Wow.
however the correct answer to the question [and any question concerning looks] is i think i heard something in the attic,garage,tool shed,etc,then you hide for a couple hours till she forgets 
oh and the question about do these pants make my butt look big,,,,,,,,never,Ever answer that one,,,,,,,,trust me.........lol


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Happy anniversary Buddy!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thank you Beanflip I think of you often give my best to your family


----------

